# Help!! Fuel pump install



## cal114 (Jul 23, 2008)

Im pretty much a beginner when it comes to engines but i have the general idea what is going on.. I have a 1971 400ci ..Im trying to replace my fuel pump which came off fine but neither it nor the new one will go on. the lever arm can go all the way in when the pump is flush to the block but the pump is about an inch below where it should line up. It seems like the cam is in the way or something. I checked and I didnt see a pushrod in the way so I have no idea what is going on and its really frustrating. Id appreciate any help thanks.


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

The pontiac motor doesn't use a pushrod or the cam for the fuel pump. It has an eccentric cupped roller on the front of the top of the timing chain. As it comes around it rides on that pump lever pushing it down and then relieving pressure as it rides up. So what happened to you is it was preloaded w/ pressure on the lever when you loosened it. So now when you try to put the old or new back in the lever is hitting the roller and not allowing you to line it up. Be careful don't try to start the bolts and pull it in that can cause other problems. Just turn the motor a little by, hand is best, about half way and then push the pump up to the block w/ the lever a little down when putting it in so it rides under the roller. If it goes flush easily bolt it up after doing your gasket. If it doesn't line up just move the motor a little again till it does. Tighten up the bolts and you done. Now that it's bolted up as it comes around it will push the lever down and pump. Don't muscle the pump in there that lever takes alot of pressue to move. Good luck Jim


----------



## cal114 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks man Ill give it a shot


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

No problem. I remember my first pontiac pump and I was fustrated too being a chevy guy bfr that looking for the pushrod! It's pretty simple once you know how it works. Good luck.


----------

